# fluid help



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

I just got the first 10 hours on my ck3510h and manual says to change all filters in that time. It does not say anything about fluids just the filters.
also does anyone use a fuel additive for winter is so what do you use.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello ck3510hulsey,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Fluids at 10 hours of service should be like new. Just change filters as directed. The purpose of this is to remove any metallic slivers/chips generated from new components during the break-in period.

What about engine oil? Normally, manufacturers require an engine oil change early in its operation. Check your manual.

I don't use any additives to the fuel for cold weather operation, but I live where it seldom gets down in the 20's. In these conditions, glow plug heat should get it started. If you live in an extreme cold weather environment, you might consider adding a block heater for starting in cold weather extremes. Do not use ether starting fluid...you can do damage to your engine with ether.

Enjoy your Kioti. Looks like a fine tractor. Disregard negative comments regarding Kioti's and Mahindra's on this forum. Some negative posts have an obvious motive.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new investment.
Well if thats what the book say okay,but...yeo the old but  I would feel more comfortable drain fluild checking for metal shavings sludge etc. consider like insurance if you will.

"does anyone use a fuel additive for winter is so what do you use."

I do just in case of fuel jelling purchase at my dealer...the good stuff.


----------



## ck3510hulsey (Oct 21, 2015)

Need to correct statement it did not say that in manual. The mechanic that delivered my tractor said that. When I called my dealer he said no book calss for oil and filter at 50 hours and everything else at 100 hours.


----------

